# Heat Mats



## Jwonni (Sep 2, 2005)

i have a 12 x 12 x 12 glass enclosure

if i have a heat mat slightly less than half the enclosures bottom (i beleive its a 4 watt) what sort of temperature will this keep?

this will directly affect my choice of mantid most appear to want temps between 22-30c

as far as a temp gauge is a strip one as good as a dial one?


----------



## Ian (Sep 2, 2005)

I find that heat mats are not very good when using substrate. Especially soil. When I used soil and a heat mat, I have barely any heat coming up through. But, the mantids I rear in cricket tubs I keep on heat mats, an last time I temped them, they were around 25c.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jwonni (Sep 2, 2005)

right got it wrong the 4watt is 4x5

there is a 11 x 6 so just under half of the floor area covered and its a 7 watt

anyone else found heating with substrate the same as ian?


----------



## infinity (Sep 2, 2005)

personally I prefer to put heatmats under substrates (or even the tank) unlike ian... I'd prefer it to be on the lower side of the recommended temperatures than on the upper... it means less misting, a slower growth rate and no chance of overheating...

I prefer to use propagators that you can get from garden centres- you can guarantee the temperatures there, guarantee them to be waterproof and also they come with handy air-vents and are easily accessible. A good sized one costs way less than a heat-mat and tank


----------



## Jwonni (Sep 2, 2005)

that reminds me of another thing.....

will a heatmat burn or ruin surfaces, like you mention putting under the tank would this mean it would have to be on a certain surface or are they such a gentle warmer that they will cause no problem with ruining wood or causing a fire hazard ?


----------



## infinity (Sep 2, 2005)

yeah, parents aren't too keen on that either... from my experience (and also the label on the heat mat) they don't cause any trouble... What i tend to do is stick a thin layer of expanded polystyrene or some other insulator underneath just to be sure... but it shouldn't matter either way, heat rises


----------



## Samzo (Sep 2, 2005)

heat mats are covered in plastic and arnt hot enough to do damage


----------



## Peekaboo (Sep 2, 2005)

Heat mats can cause damage, depending upon the surface you're placing it over. With painted surfaces, especially older ones, the paint tends to become dried out and cracked when heat mats are placed over it for long periods of time, such as months.


----------



## garbonzo13 (Sep 2, 2005)

And they may short out causing fires. At least with a light the bulb will blow most of the time no harm done.


----------

